# Cities in song



## vraiblonde

I'm working on a travel theme (today we're going to Luckenbach, TX).  Name some cities in song so I can visit them.  Anywhere in the US.  GO! 

(Extra credit if you post the vid for the song)


----------



## NextJen

Going to Carolina.  You pick, North or South.  Right about now, I'd prefer South.


----------



## GWguy




----------



## GWguy

And this is to make up for the bad Chicago joke....


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady

Going to see Seger in May!  But not in Detroit.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady

Love this song.


----------



## Rommey




----------



## GWguy




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## stgislander




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Monello

Springsteen





>




BGs


----------



## Rommey




----------



## BushwoodGirl

Jackson  (Tennessee ??)


----------



## my-thyme

Not a city, but it'll get you there.

"This town don't look good in snow..."


----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## Auntie Biache'




----------



## vraiblonde

I've visited many of these cities.  Sometimes they're a nice surprise (Luckenbach) and sometimes not so much (Tupelo).  Some I'd love to visit but won't set foot in (Chicago; Detroit).


----------



## Toxick

The cities are enumerated in an order so you can follow along.


----------



## vraiblonde

Toxick said:


> The cities are enumerated in an order so you can follow along.



We're doing the first and second legs of the Jump On It Tour right now.  Last year we did the third leg.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Georgia on My Mind!!


----------



## vraiblonde

One of my favorites


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Meet Virginia!!


----------



## Merlin

Winslow, Arizona


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## LimeBF

I just love AC/DC. And here is another one by Robert Johnson:


----------

